# Questions



## tdagostino (Sep 7, 2015)

I had been diagnosed with Hashimoto's 5 years ago. I only read the Mayo Clinic, Cleveland Clinic, WebMd, And Wiki version of the disease.

My primary Dr at the time put me on Synthroid and never checked my blood again. I was good for about 2 to 3 month and then I got the fatigue again. I looked on like and it said I needed a Endo. So I found one.

She took my TSH, T4, and T3. I told her that I was fatigued and also developed acne. She said that was normal and did nothing. I saw her for 2 years.

Little things started ti happen to my body. First I got a tumor that developed on my right pinkie finger. I waited 3 years after it appeared to get it looked at. I was supposed to have a local sugery where I was awake. They had done a MRI on the finger and the tumor was much more developed. it ran from the tip of my pinkie finger all the way down to the base of my hand. the surgery was changed to a full surgery where I went under and it took them 5 hours to remove it and I lost my feeling because it damaged a nerve .

Then I started have pain in my groin area on the right side. I put up with that for quite a while and then asked my partner to take me to the ER. I had a Cyst the size of a orange on the left side of my ovary that was pushing everything over to the right. That was causing the pain on the right. I had to have my ovary removed. That was horrible. My body went into half menopause and my menstrual periods have never been the same. This was in Jan of 2012

Everyday, I walked some where to the store around the block, to the library, and 3 -4 times I walked to the rec center to work out. I worked out 30 mins doing cardio and did either arm, legs or abs. I would do 4 different exercises doing it 10 times with 3 reps. I was loyal to working out.

I cooked good healthy meals at home every day.

I could not lose any weight, I was 170 something.

So, I decided to go to GNC to get a diet pill to help boost my metabolism. I asked for the strongest and best diet pill. I went home. It was coming on lunch time so I took the diet pill 30 min before lunch. 15 mins later, I got the worst pain in my upper right side and it went away after an hour or so. 30 mins before dinner, I took another diet pill and again I got the worst pain in my upper right side. I decided to stop the diet pill. But the pain persisted on and after the 3 day I went to the ER. I developed an gallstone. The next day I got an appointment with a Gastro and he immediately put me in the hospital and took out my gallbladder the next day. That was May of 2012

We had to move out of condo to a house and that was finalized in July of 2012. I did almost the whole move knowing I was not supposed to because I just had surgery. We were allowed to move our stuff in on Jun, so I started early.

A month after I moved in and I am looking at my records. I had a pain in the right side of my throat. I was giving a barium swallow and diagnosed with GERDS. But the pain in my throat still persisted. That Dr was an ENT. Then I was my Primary are and she said nothing was wrong. She said for me to see a Rheumatologist. I had tons of blood tests done and nothing wrong.

Then I started to get pain in my lymph nodes in my neck, chest and under my arms. I told my Endo and she referred me to a Cancer dr, (sorry, at this time I am having a memory lose were I can't remember the name of what a cancer Dr is called). He yelled at me for wasting his time and that nothing was wrong with me.

I would also get pain in my chest area. I would get a swelling feeling in my spine and it would feel like the swelling was spreading down my spine.

I was sent to pain management and in 30 seconds he said he could not help me. But referred me to the physiatrist pain management dr. So I went to her and she said she wanted me to participate in a program to teach you to ignore the pain so you do not feel it. It was an 8 hour class 5 days a week for 3 weeks, and I would have to pay for parking every day $8. I told her I would think about it.

One day my lymph nodes were in so much pain that I went back to my primary Dr. this is 8 months since this all Started. She said I have Thrush. She prescribes me some pills I let dissolve in my mouth.

Over the next probably 6 months, my primary keeps saying I still have thrush.

I go to another dr, a Gastro and he does a endoscope. I do not have thrush, it is just the color of my tongue. They thought the thrush went down my esophagus but it didn't. I was having pain in my throat. It ended up that I am a mouth breather and at night I would breathe and irritate my throat.

Then in the middle of all this. Everything stops.

Now the lymph nodes are flaring up and I have a constant migraine headache. Pain in my right ear. Pain in my thyroid. Pain when I swallow. Phlegm in my throat. And vertigo on my right side. Fatigue. Fatigue in my muscles. Joint pain. Muscle pain. Muscle spasms. Memory loss.

That is my story.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Have you ever had an ultra-sound or RAIU of your thyroid? If not, this is a must; especially with the pain and other symptoms you describe.

Have you had Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab lab tests done?


----------



## AngeInBoston (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow, that's quite a story! OMG I'm so sorry you have been yanked around by so many doctors. I'm sorry I don't have any words of wisdom to add for you, I just wanted to wish you good luck since I read your story!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> She took my TSH, T4, and T3. I told her that I was fatigued and also developed acne. She said that was normal and did nothing. I saw her for 2 years.


Can you please post some of the thyroid labs with ranges that had been run on you. The last 2 or 3 would be helpful.


----------

